
NoSQL – Explained in Layman's Terms - animeshg
https://medium.com/@animeshgaitonde/no-sql-databases-an-introduction-eb9706fbe3
======
degosuke
I have this feeling that the article focuses on the positives, and also
doesn't help with the question "which one you should choose". It would be very
helpful if someone could point to a good source (or just share their
experience) how to make a good decision between the two.

~~~
animeshg
Thanks for your inputs. The intention of the article is to explain NoSQL in
lucid terms and hence is more inclined to the positives. As the article only
revolves around NoSQL databases, it doesn't throw much light on "which
database a developer should choose ?"

I'll write a separate post on choosing between NoSQL and SQL database.

~~~
degosuke
Much appreciated, thank you!

